# Reviewing the Samyang Filter System for the 14mm f/2.8



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 18, 2014)

I recently did a review/video review of the filter system made by Samyang for the 14mm f/2.8 lens from Samyang, Rokinon, Bower, etc...

The system works well, although Samyang's distribution in North America is basically nonexistent. I had to use Ebay to get mine even though I work with the Rokinon distributor in North America. I still have been unable to get the solid ND filter, but the ND grad is a treat for it.

Anyway, here's a link if you are interested. http://dustinabbott.net/2014/08/samyang-14mm-f2-8-filter-system-review/

I'd be interested in reading any of your own experiences with both getting and using the system.


----------



## NWPhil (Aug 18, 2014)

darn, looks like a parasail of some kind.
why so big? Wonderpana system looks way more efficient and small - I have been looking at it, as it would fit both R/S/B 14mm and the Ts-e 17mm

Thanks for taking the time reviewing and posting it


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 18, 2014)

NWPhil said:


> darn, looks like a parasail of some kind.
> why so big? Wonderpana system looks way more efficient and small - I have been looking at it, as it would fit both R/S/B 14mm and the Ts-e 17mm
> 
> Thanks for taking the time reviewing and posting it



The system is huge - no doubt about it. Similar systems for the Nikon 12-24 are similar, though. These lenses have such a huge angle of view...

The ability to use traditional filters is a big plus for the new Canon 16-35mm


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 19, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> NWPhil said:
> 
> 
> > darn, looks like a parasail of some kind.
> ...



It really is a huge setup but cool that it actually exists. Samyang keeps coming with an amazing array of products at an incredibly high rate. 

Love your tie, by the way 8)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 19, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > NWPhil said:
> ...



That's true. I'm actually really happy to have it. ND Grad filters are hugely effective for landscape work, and you basically don't get one without going to a square filter system - and they are always a bit clunky. I've got the Cokin P system, and while it is smaller and cheaper, it isn't much different.

Thanks on the tie


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 21, 2014)

I made a home-made solid ND filter for the system from a couple of mattes with a sheet of LEE ND film in between them. Not perfect, but seems to work until I can find the real solid ND filter for the system. I seem to get about three stops out of it and can use it in conjunction with the grad ND. I've filed tested it a bit now and like what I'm getting. For example:



Blue is the Sky by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 8, 2014)

Here's another example from this setup. I was able to get a nice ND8 solid grad filter for the system from Camdiox off of Ebay. Anyway, these tools make this lens even more dynamic:



Driftwood by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## gigabellone (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the review, Dustin. 

I'm on the market for a wide angle landscape lens that could double as an astro/starscape lens, and this filter holder would make the Samyang 14/2.8 a great candidate for it. Do you have any info about the pricing? I saw some for sale in Italy on ebay at 229€, which i think is just too much for just the filter holder.


----------



## andrewflo (Oct 9, 2014)

Always hitting us with really good (and much needed) reviews, thank you for that!

And awesome tie


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 9, 2014)

gigabellone said:


> Thanks for the review, Dustin.
> 
> I'm on the market for a wide angle landscape lens that could double as an astro/starscape lens, and this filter holder would make the Samyang 14/2.8 a great candidate for it. Do you have any info about the pricing? I saw some for sale in Italy on ebay at 229€, which i think is just too much for just the filter holder.



Wow - that price is way too high for just the filter holder. If you are in Italy, you might want to consider taking a look at the UK site - http://www.samyang-lens.co.uk/samyang-sfh-14-filter-holder.html. It is under 30 pounds for the filter holder. This is the solid ND filter that I just got for the system: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Camdiox-165mm-Neutral-Density-ND8-Filter-3-stops-for-Samyang-160-Hitech-Lee-165-/400777816095?pt=Camera_Filters&hash=item5d5038281f. I see from the box that they also make a ND16 (which might be even more valuable), but I haven't see one on Ebay yet. 

Distribution is really weak for this system, but it is very effective. The ND grad is the single biggest deal to me. Here's another single frame shot that I just took with the system that I have literally given only a one click processing to up the contrast and saturation a bit.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 9, 2014)

andrewflo said:


> Always hitting us with really good (and much needed) reviews, thank you for that!
> 
> And awesome tie



Thanks! Here's one more example: I did the light painting and everything in a single frame - this is unedited, SOOC. It can really produce dynamic images.



Rain Keeps Fallin&#x27; on My Head by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## NancyP (Oct 9, 2014)

I have been waiting for the filter system to show up in the USA, but I might just order from the UK (last night, before I saw this post, the wait was 1 week to restock). I have been using the 21mm and 35mm with ND grads, because I have a Lee system and 2 ND grads for them, and using the 14mm primarily for night Milky Way astro-landscapes. Filters are expensive!


----------



## NancyP (Oct 9, 2014)

Dustin, very effective use of the 14mm FL, nice compositions. Thanks for sharing. I find 14 mm challenging on FF cameras.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 9, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Dustin, very effective use of the 14mm FL, nice compositions. Thanks for sharing. I find 14 mm challenging on FF cameras.



Filters are very expensive. I actually enjoying using the 14mm focal length as I find it very dramatic. It does require a completely different way of thinking in composition, though.

P.S. Everyone: I was out in the field with Camdiox filter. Unlike the homemade solid ND filter I made (using LEE film), the Camdiox combined with the Samyang/Cokin ND grad produced a magenta cast. Bummer. It seems to be fine on it's own, but I really got it mostly to use in combination with the ND grad. Something doesn't agree there.


----------

